# Weakness shipped open box



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I received my Roamio Pro from Weaknees with the Tivo box already opened. I don't believe it was a return item as it was bought and shipped out by Weaknees the day the Roamios first became available. Why would Weaknees open the box before shipping it out, especially seeing it was the Pro, not a modified basis or Plus unit?


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

This is just a guess, but they might have hooked a few up in a random quality test.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe yours is the one they used to test the 4GB drive upgrade?

I have a Pro coming from them too, hopefully shipping today, I'll let you know if mine looks like it's been opened.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

A guess would be a test of some type to sort out DOA items. But I expect the best way to get an answer id to ask them directly.

michael


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

mdscott said:


> A guess would be a test of some type to sort out DOA items. But I expect the best way to get an answer id to ask them directly.
> 
> michael


I did. They claimed they didn't open it. The said maybe the tape popped open in shipping? No way that happened. Box was opened the same way I open boxes, a sharp knife to cut the tape without cutting the box. The unit is working fine, and I have no intention of returning it.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

From Weaknees.

*Thanks for letting us know. I can assure you with every bit of confidence that the unit was taken from a pallet directly from TiVo and shipped to you without intervention at our warehouse. If the unit was retaped, it was done at the factory for a reason unbeknownst to me.

Glad to hear that it's working!*

I believe Weaknees explanation.


----------



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

brianric said:


> I did. They claimed they didn't open it. The said maybe the tape popped open in shipping? No way that happened. Box was opened the same way I open boxes, a sharp knife to cut the tape without cutting the box. The unit is working fine, and I have no intention of returning it.


I will returned, is not possible that other hands touched your Tivo before you... this is not a virgin product


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

brianric said:


> I did. They claimed they didn't open it. The said maybe the tape popped open in shipping? No way that happened. Box was opened the same way I open boxes, a sharp knife to cut the tape without cutting the box. The unit is working fine, and I have no intention of returning it.


I just got my 1st of two Plus and WK double boxed and the TiVo box itself was sealed.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

trade said:


> I will returned, is not possible that other hands touched your Tivo before you... this is not a virgin product


if this was two weeks into the launch of the product I would return it. Seeing that it was shipped on launch date I feel comfortable enough it is not a returned unit.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

My replacement unit direct from Tivo looked like it had been opened and resealed, but everything on the inside was packaged like new.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

Weakness emailed me yesterday and said my Pro was scheduled to ship today. I still haven't received a tracking email though


----------



## mntvjunkie (May 13, 2009)

I was originally told my Pro would ship today too, but I emailed them around 6, and they said that mine will ship tomorrow. A bit frustrating, but if it ships tomorrow, I'm still happy. The box came out last Tuesday, so demand is really high right now. And from the reviews I read, I think a LOT of people will be upgrading from S3/S4 boxes this time around.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I ordered a Plus on Sunday afternoon. Haven't heard a thing from Weaknees. With the holiday on Monday, I'm just hoping I get it sometime late next week.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Yesterday, I cancelled my Weaknees base Roamios order, went to a local Best Buy and got them immediately. I wanted to make sure I had them before the new TV season began.


----------



## Mgnyc11 (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered from weaknees and my order was fine


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As expected mine is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. Stupid holiday!


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

I emailed them today and they said mine actually did ship yesterday. It's scheduled for delivery Thursday. I went ahead and activated Lifetime on it since they gave me the TSN. Hope they gave me the correct one


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

PoobBubes said:


> I emailed them today and they said mine actually did ship yesterday. It's scheduled for delivery Thursday. I went ahead and activated Lifetime on it since they gave me the TSN. Hope they gave me the correct one


Oh that's why my box came activated with lifetime! Wooo you saved me $400!! :up: lol


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

PoobBubes said:


> I emailed them today and they said mine actually did ship yesterday. It's scheduled for delivery Thursday. I went ahead and activated Lifetime on it since they gave me the TSN. Hope they gave me the correct one


That gave me mine too. Can you tell me why you activated before receiving it? Trying to decide if there's an advantage to that and why not just wait. Thanks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It can sometimes take a couple days for TiVos servers to update after activating before it shows lifetime as active.


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> It can sometimes take a couple days for TiVos servers to update after activating before it shows lifetime as active.


This. I wanted to make sure everything was ready to go when it got here. I also have a Mini to activate that won't be hooked up until the Roamio gets here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> It can sometimes take a couple days for TiVos servers to update after activating before it shows lifetime as active.


 Mine showed up just a few minutes later. I forced a connection after paying the $399 and lifetime showed up on the box after the connection.

Soon after I could see the Roamio Pro from my other TiVos and Minis for streaming and transfers. (I did force a connection first on each device) But it did take a few hours until I had the option to link my TiVo Minis to the Roamio Pro.


----------

